

Offer HN: Advice on improving your website's design and usability - pseudometa

I launched a service called Office Hours to provide advice for improving the design of websites for a reasonable flat-fee. I&#x27;d like to build out my public facing portfolio, and this offer will allow me to do this.<p>I’ve been UX designer for 10+ years and whether you are looking to add some polish to your site or due for an overhaul, I’d be happy to give you some tips and point you in the right direction.<p>To receive a free webpage review, simply choose the &quot;Public&quot; option when submitting your website and $50 (the cost of a single page review) will be deducted from the final price. I&#x27;ll complete the free review in 10 days or less. You can submit your webpage here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dustinkirk.com&#x2F;officehours&#x2F;<p>This offer is good until the end of today (Dec 5th, 2014).<p>Thank You, 
-d- Dustin Kirk
======
smt88
For $50, I'd be happy to tell you what to improve on your site.

1) Not mobile-friendly (!!!!!!!)

2) Font too small.

3) Multiple walls of text.

4) Too much text in general (some of it repeats itself, some says nothing at
all).

Seriously. Don't call yourself a UX-design expert and put out something that's
lacking the absolute most basic aspects of good design.

------
minimaxir
You submitted this exact thread yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8702904](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8702904)

~~~
pseudometa
True, just thought I'd share it again... it is a new day.

~~~
minimaxir
That's usually considered spam.

